# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Complaints against municipality due to bad service

## Justloadit

> The Commission is empowered by virtue of the National Consumer Protection Act 68 of 2008 to investigate poor service delivery, make a finding and to enforce that finding. This means that a municipality can be forced to pay back a portion of tax money for poor services delivered, or where no services were delivered, to refund the whole amount. This is in line with the FF Plus' philosophy of "No services. No Taxes". This Act is thus a handy instrument to ensure that taxpayers get the services they deserve.


Please note I do not promote any political party, however the FF is the only party that I can see that has created a platform in which citizens may make complaints against municipalities due to service related issues. At least they are doing something about it and I believe that we should make use of it.

You can visit the municipal service complaints website at: www.mymunicipality.org.za

----------

tec0 (10-Apr-11)

----------


## Dave A

That is actually very clever use of available legislation by the FF+

I wonder if any of the other political parties are doing anything similar?

----------

